# New toy today!



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be fun!


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Oct 22, 2012)

HURRY UP AND UPLOAD SOME SHOTS!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

ChrisedwardsHT said:


> HURRY UP AND UPLOAD SOME SHOTS!



It's gonna be a while before I have a chance to 1. have time and 2. find a worthy subject.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 22, 2012)

Super Jealous!


----------



## jake337 (Oct 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> ChrisedwardsHT said:
> 
> 
> > HURRY UP AND UPLOAD SOME SHOTS!
> ...



Try a in house self portrait!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2012)

I've always wanted to try one of those.  I'm very interested in hearing your feedback.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 22, 2012)

What is it?  I hope I am not going get slammed for asking this.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> What is it?  I hope I am not going get slammed for asking this.



GigaPan.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2012)

In a nutshell, it's an automated, robotic tripod head that takes several photos in a grid pattern so that you can later stitch the photos together to get one, very large image.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> In a nutshell, it's an automated, robotic tripod head that takes several photos *preferably with a telephoto lens* in a grid pattern so that you can later stitch the photos together to get one, very large *highly-detailed* image.



I corrected it for you.

This is one of the most classic instances.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

That would be cool as hell to play with!!!


----------



## Mully (Oct 22, 2012)

Now you are going to rent it out


----------



## snowbear (Oct 22, 2012)

Oooooo - <shouts to loving wife> "Hey dear - I know what you can get me for Christmas!!!!!"


----------



## kathyt (Oct 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > In a nutshell, it's an automated, robotic tripod head that takes several photos *preferably with a telephoto lens* in a grid pattern so that you can later stitch the photos together to get one, very large *highly-detailed* image.
> ...



Thank you.  Makes sense.  Now if I could only figure out the Whatsit #118???????


----------



## Jtompson (Oct 23, 2012)

Sooooo so jealous..


----------



## sm4him (Oct 23, 2012)

You got it!! Awesome!  So, what IS your first worthy subject gonna be??



kathythorson said:


> Thank you.  Makes sense.  Now if I could only figure out the Whatsit #118???????



Wait...I missed a Whatsit?? How'd that happen?  Must...go...look...


----------



## KenC (Oct 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


> This is one of the most classic instances.



There must be a better example than this.  There is a large OOF railing in the foreground that really ruins it.  Apparently whoever took this didn't use a telephoto as you suggested.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2012)

KenC said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the most classic instances.
> ...



Actually, I'm sure a telephoto lens is the reason the railing is OOF.  A wide-angle would easily have enough DOF to render it in-focus.

Next time,_ you_ take it...... and do a focus stack.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 23, 2012)

That Dubai image is impressive. Individual workers captured in decent detail from miles away. Wow. I want to see a youtube video of this mechanism in action.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2012)

I can think of what I'd do with it right now but I want one!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


>




Can you set it to be faster? Seems so slow!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Can you set it to be faster? Seems so slow!



Yes.  But you can only go as fast as your camera will allow.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2012)

I took it for a test drive today. 
Click here.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2012)

Got out late this morning for two more 'fun runs', before the weather turns on me this weekend.

GigaPan: Grays' Lake Bridge

GigaPan: Grays Lake


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Got out late this morning for two more 'fun runs', before the weather turns on me this weekend.
> 
> GigaPan: Grays' Lake Bridge
> 
> GigaPan: Grays Lake



Interesting. Not the most scenic locations, but the compositions, especially with the bridges jutting off either end in the first, are nice.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Got out late this morning for two more 'fun runs', before the weather turns on me this weekend.
> 
> GigaPan: Grays' Lake Bridge
> 
> GigaPan: Grays Lake



That is SO cool, Sparky!! 
One question--what in the world are those 3 concrete "silo" things in the first picture, and why are they right next to a playground?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Interesting. Not the most scenic locations, but the compositions, especially with the bridges jutting off either end in the first, are nice.



Bridge.  It's singular, because it's the same bridge.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2012)

sm4him said:


> That is SO cool, Sparky!!
> One question--what in the world are those 3 concrete "silo" things in the first picture, and why are they right next to a playground?


The silos were used to store sand and gravel back when the lake was a sand / gravel pit.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you have to stitch them together yourself?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2012)

Very cool! I see a new game of where's it at? Like hunting for the water tower in the pic. I saw the space shuttle cockpit done with one of these and it was pretty cool.


----------



## JohnF1956 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm an early gigapanner from the beta days and have the beta unit, the Epic 100 and the Epic Pro. The critical link for any of the units are the batteries! For the Epic 100, get Eneloops and a decent charger for 12 batteries at once, that way you'll never have one ruined by the batteries fading midway through a gigapan. 

Gigapan has its own stitcher and does a remarkable job automatically.

It's a great piece of kit and, if you want to do any serious panorama work, essential.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 9, 2012)

That's so ballin!  Wanna come hang out?


----------



## ChaseH (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool.  Not aware of these.  Their website shows some lovely underwater shots, but I wonder how they apply this technology underwater, especially to fluid moving objects like the bait balls they show.


----------

